# Windows 8 metro apps do not work



## jbvo (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a small remote office (they do not have an onsite IT) that received their first Windows 8 laptop but they can not access the metro apps with their domain account but can access them with a local account they created.
The same GPO settings are being applied to other users at other locations and it works for them.
I searched the web and found several things for them to try and none of them have worked.
Here is what I have tried:
1. Make sure your computer is updated. 
2. Make sure UAC is turned on. 

3. If you are using skydrive users say you need to have your Microsoft profile filled out completely or apps stop working after installing skydrive. 

4. check dcom settings. 
a. go to the start screen (from the desktop click the windows start key) 
b. type comexp.msc 
c. click Component Services, click Computers, and then click My Computer 
d. right-click My Computer, click Properties 
e. click Default Properties tab. Make sure Enable Distributed COM on this computer is checked. 
f. click COM Security tab. Click Edit Limits under Access Permissions. Make sure All Application Packages has Local Access Checked 
g. on the COM Security tab click Edit Limits under the Launch and Activation Permissions section. Make sure All Application Packages has Local Launch and Local Activation permissions. 

5. try running the Apps Troubleshooter. You should be able to find it in your c:\ folder. It is called AppsDiagnostic.diagcab 

6. checked the "All Application Packages" permissions

7. Windows 8 has a feature called refresh that you can try. It basically re-installs the OS but is suppose to leave your files. 
a. click Windows key + i 
b. on the bottom of the side bar that opens click Change PC Settings 
c. click General in the left column 
d. Under Refresh your PC without affecting your files, click Get started 
e. follow the instructions 
They didn't want to try the refresh option. So we haven't done that one. 

Does anyone else have any other ideas? 

Here are the errors that the user sent me:
"When I click on the store – the Window tries to load then just quits. It shows the following errors in the Event Log 

a. App winstore_cw5n1h2txyewy!Windows.Store did not launch within its allotted time. 

b. Activation of app winstore_cw5n1h2txyewy!Windows.Store failed with error: The system cannot find the file specified. See the Microsoft-Windows-TWinUI/Operational log for additional information. 

c. Unable to start a DCOM Server: Windows.Store as Unavailable/Unavailable. The error: "2" Happened while starting this command: "C:\Windows\System32\WWAHost.exe" -ServerName:Windows.Store"


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

This is the sort of issue that makes IT departments go absolutely crazy, and why most avoid new versions of Windows until the first Service Pack appears. 

Since its such a mind-boggling oversight on Microsoft's part, I thought I'd take a look around, and see what fellow sufferer's of the issue had come up with. You've already covered quite a few of the strategies, but here are a couple more that some users have come up with.
_______________

*Enable the Windows Update Service*
It appears that the Windows Store and possibly other Metro apps rely on a network component of the Windows Update Service. For some users, enabling this service fixes the trouble with Metro apps not opening. For domain accounts, to make the fix stick, the policy would probably have to be altered to allow the service to run (as it is commonly disabled).

*Clear the store cache*
a) Press "Windows key + R"
b) Type " wsreset.exe" and click OK

*Proxy issues:*
---1--- A windows internal HTTP service might not be using the proxy settings defined in IE. Running the following command changes the service to use the IE proxy settings. For some users, this has then enabled the Windows Store to work.

Open a command prompt with 'Run as Administrator' and type:
netsh
winhttp
import proxy source=ie
Now go back to the store and try it and see if that fixed your issue. 

---2---Or: Disable Proxy connection if enabled
(use this only if your network setup does not require a proxy)
a)Press ‘Windows + W’ and type ‘Internet Options’ and press enter.
b)Click on ‘Connections’ tab.
c)Click on ‘LAN settings’.
d)Uncheck ‘Use a proxy server for your LAN’.
e)Under ‘Automatic Configuration’ select ‘Automatically detect settings’.
f)Click on ‘Ok’ and click on ‘Apply’ and ‘Ok’ again.

*HyperV*
I saved this weirdest of solutions for last. I have no idea why simply enabling the HyperV feature in the computers Bios (if available there), and adding the feature in "Programs & Features" in the Control Panel (under turn Windows features on and off), should make Metro apps work. But some users (at least in a couple of threads) have reported:


> Adding Hyper-V feature to the computer fixed the issue. I can now access store and add also interact with Modern (Metro) apps.


How crazy is that! They didn't add any virtual machines, they just enabled the feature. I'm going to keep an eye out for more information, in case a reasonable explanation appears (and I'll post it here).

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## jbvo (Jun 15, 2012)

Gary thanks for the reply. I appreciate the help. The user does use HyperV so that is already installed on the machine but I will have them try the other options.

Thanks again.


----------

